# Thought: Can you mix rims and wheels?



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Sounds like a dumb question but i was thinking, could you mix up the rims of two diferent companies? For example, mavic makes X and easton makes Y. X's front wheels are much lighter than Y's. However, Y's rear is lighter than X's rear. 

So... can you use X's front and Y's rear for optimal weight reduction?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Should be OK*



omniviper said:


> Sounds like a dumb question but i was thinking, could you mix up the rims of two diferent companies? For example, mavic makes X and easton makes Y. X's front wheels are much lighter than Y's. However, Y's rear is lighter than X's rear.
> 
> So... can you use X's front and Y's rear for optimal weight reduction?


As long as you use the same pump to inflate the tires it should not be a problem.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Two different things*



omniviper said:
 

> Sounds like a dumb question but i was thinking, could you mix up the rims of two diferent companies? For example, mavic makes X and easton makes Y. X's front wheels are much lighter than Y's. However, Y's rear is lighter than X's rear.
> 
> So... can you use X's front and Y's rear for optimal weight reduction?


Are you talking strictly about wheels or also about taking rims from one wheel and moving it to another wheel? 

Regarding wheels, yes, you can mix and match wheels from different wheelsets.

Now, mix and matching rims across wheels and wheelsets is subject to whether you can use the correct spokes to connect the rim and the hub. You have to make sure that you can use the correct spoke lacing pattern in each case. There are other issues, but I have a feeling that this is not what you were asking about...


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

YES -- 

In 700c wheels I have two sets of 20/24 spoke wheels, one lighter than the other. Then I have a set of 32 spoke, and a set of 36 spoke. I run on two different bikes any combination of these wheels, but mostly the heavier rear wheels for rougher roads. 

Some minor adjustments to brake pad tension, but the pads are aligned on any of the wheel rims. The only adjustment needed is tension, which gets taken care of with a thumb wheel nut on the brake. 

32 spoke front and 36 spoke rear is a nice combination for country roads with potholes, ridges, bumps. I put a wide/deep rim on my 32 spoke rear wheel with heavier spokes which makes it a bit more durable than the former 32 standard gauge spoke with a standard rim. 

English used to do a 40 spoke rear wheel and 32 spoke front. Standard European and USA lacing was 36/36 and 3 cross or 4 cross -- on a high flange hub.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> Are you talking strictly about wheels or also about taking rims from one wheel and moving it to another wheel?
> 
> Regarding wheels, yes, you can mix and match wheels from different wheelsets.
> 
> Now, mix and matching rims across wheels and wheelsets is subject to whether you can use the correct spokes to connect the rim and the hub. You have to make sure that you can use the correct spoke lacing pattern in each case. There are other issues, but I have a feeling that this is not what you were asking about...


I should add that mixing and matching is OK if both wheelsets are compatible with the bike that you are trying to use them on. Older wheelsets have different hub spacings, and 700c vs. 650c, and so on and so forth.


----------

